# Zwei Werte mit XPath vergleichen <x:if>.



## Search (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo

gibt es irgendwie eine möglichkeit mit XPath zwei Werte miteinander zu vergleichen? Also irgendwie mit <x:if select="">? bekomms' irgendwie nicht hin. 
Ein Vergleich mit dem core tag <c:if test=""> funktioniert auch nicht da ich meine XPatch Variable irgendwie nicht "casten" kann. Wollte das so machen:

<c:set var="test">
  <xut select="${option}"/>
</c:set>

Funktioniert jedoch nicht. Gibts daher ne Möglichkeit mit <x:if>? bin für Tips sehr dankbar. Konnte bisher dazu nichts finden. XPath ist überall recht mager beschrieben. 

Danke & Gruss[/code]


----------



## Search (4. Mai 2005)

hallo

vielen dank für die zahlreichen antworten  :bae: 

habs nun doch noch selber rausgefunden. vergleiche mit xpath können ganz einfach wie folgt gemacht werden:


```
<x:when select="$variable1=$variable2">
```

dabei ist zu beachten das nur = und nicht == für den vergleich gültig ist... dies war auch mein fehler... hat mich ganz schön viel zeit gekostet das heraus zu finden... 

gruss


----------



## odysseus (9. Mai 2005)

Ich mache Vergleiche in einem XSL-Stylesheet so:



> <xsl:if test="foo='bar'">Hello World</xsl:if>



Dabei wird *foo* auf einen bestimmten String Inhalt abgeprüft. Ich verwende das in einem Stylesheet aus dem ein PDF mit fop erstellt wird.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist *xsl:choose*



> <xsl:choose>
> <xsl:when test="foo='1'">bar1</xsl:when>
> <xsl:when test="foo='2'">bar2</xsl:when>
> <xsl:when test="foo='3'">bar3</xsl:when>
> </xsl:choose>


----------

